# gn - prononciation : [ɲ] / [gn]



## sun-and-happiness

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir s'il y a des règles pour savoir quand est-ce que l'on doit prononcé le son "gn" comme dans "épargne" et quand les deux lettres "g" et "n" doivent être prononcés séparément comme dans "gnome, magnat, magnum,stagnation". Merci bien de votre aide!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut sun-and-happiness,

Je ne sais pas s'il existe une règle (l'étymologie grecque est-elle une piste ?). Mais il n'y a pas tant de mots que ça qui se prononcent [gn] finalement...
cf. le TLFi à agnostique :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> Le groupe _gn_ se prononce [gn] dans _agnat, agnus-castus, cognition, diagnostic, gnome, gnose, ignition, inexpugnable, magnat, prognathe, pugnacité, stagnation_ et les mots apparentés (_cf._ Rouss.-Lacl. 1927, p. 162; Fouché _Prononc. _1959, p. 341; Kamm. 1964, p. 187).


----------



## snarkhunter

... et qu'en est-il de ce brave *gnou* ?!

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours prononcé ce mot avec un g "dur"...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, moi aussi je l'ajouterais à la liste ! 
(ça m'a fait penser à ce fil...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Par contre, moi je prononce _magnat_ ainsi → [maɲat]…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bah, ces deux mots (gnou et magnat, et d'autres ?) ont la double prononciation possible, non ?


----------



## Maurice92

Non. Beaucoup de gens disent mag-na à tort; mais gnou est toujours prononcé g-n


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

À tort je ne sais pas. Le TLFi donne la double prononciation...


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Karine.

La BDL aussi.  Plus de détails sur *cette page*.


----------



## abass85

bonjour,
malgré je n'ai jamais entendu un francophone prononce le G devant le N dans ces mots par exempe: *Ignorant*, *signature*, *poignet*,...etc, néanmoins, je me doute, car j'ai trouvé dans un dictionnaire -MEDIADICO.com- que la prononciation est comme ça: 
ignorant: i-gno-ran
signature: si-gna-tu-r'
poignet: po-gnè
 je veux des explication, et merci d'avance.


----------



## Clorith

gn se prononce "nieu", un peu comme le ñ espagnol.

D'ailleurs :

en Français : Espagne
en espagnol : España


----------



## snarkhunter

Clorith said:


> gn se prononce "nieu", un peu comme le ñ espagnol.


Oui... mais pas toujours !
Dans certains mots, on le prononce en effet comme un "g dur".

Exemples : gnou, gnostique, gnomon, ...

A la relecture, je pense donc que ce doit être une spécificité de la voyelle "o".


----------



## Clorith

Bien sûr... On a tellement d'exceptions !!

mais pour le o... Je ne suis pas sûr : ignoble, et le très beau : vignoble (un de mes mots préférés..) !!! 

pour les mots que tu as cité, ça doit venir de leur origine...


----------



## Mauricet

snarkhunter said:


> Exemples : gnou, gnostique, gnomon, ...


_Prognathe_ -- et dérivé(s) -- est le seul autre exemple que je connaisse (à part des noms propres étrangers comme _Gnaoua_) de 'gn' prononcé 'g-n'. La liste complète ne doit pas être très longue, mais je ne sais pas où la trouver.


----------



## Asmodée

Hello,

Comme Clorith je dirais que la prononciation est lié à l'origine du mot, ceci dit, il y a des exceptions dans quasi toutes les provenances et sur certains mots la prononciation est même discutée (_régnicole _par exemple). Voici donc une petite liste non exhaustive :

[_origine latine :_]
agnat; 
cognat; 
igné; 
inexpugnable; (les deux prononciations  [-ɳ-] et [-gn-] sont acceptées)
magnat; (les deux prononciations  [-ɳ-] et [-gn-] sont acceptées)
magnificat; (les deux prononciations  [-ɳ-] et [-gn-] sont acceptées)
magnum; 
recognition; 
régnicole; (prononciation discutée : [-ɳ-] comme prononciation moderne et [-gn-] comme prononciation littéraire)
stagner ... 

[_origine grecque :_]
diagnostique; 
gnome; 
gnomique
gnomon; 
gnose; 
physiognomie; 

[_autres origines :_]
gnou  (hottentot) ;
gneiss  (allemand) ; 
wagnérien (allemand).


 bien sûr tous les dérivés de ces mots héritent de la même prononciation.

Vous pouvez aussi consulter cet article qui répertorie une liste plus détaillée accompagnée d'excellentes explications.


----------



## quinoa

il y a aussi _gnome_, _gnostique_, et les mots avec suffixe -_gnathe._


----------



## tilt

abass85 said:


> j'ai trouvé dans un dictionnaire -MEDIADICO.com- que la prononciation est comme ça:
> ignorant: i-gno-ran
> signature: si-gna-tu-r'
> poignet: po-gnè


Attention, le système de notation phonétique que tu as trouvé dans mediatico est celui du Littré, qui date d'une époque où aucune norme n'existait en la matière.

Pour _gnome_, où le _g_ et le _n _se prononcent séparément, il donne comme prononciation : _ghnô-m'_
Il faut donc savoir, ou deviner, que dans_ i-gno-ran_, _gno _est censé transcrire le son [ɲ]. 

De plus, les indications données ayant plus d'un siècle, elles ne sont pas forcément adaptées au français moderne. Plus personne ne dit _po-gnè_ ([poɳε], en alphabet phonétique international) pour _poignet, _de nos jours, mais [pwaɳε] !

Si tu veux savoir comment prononcer un mot, le plus simple est encore de l'écouter, sur des sites comme ceux donnés ici, sous le titre _Phonétique/Prononciation_.
(je remarque au passage que les mots comme _ignition_ sont prononcés [-ɳ-] par le site Acapela, comme je l'ai toujours dit moi-même, alors qu'Asmodée et le TLFi préconisent [-gn-])


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> (je remarque au passage que les mots comme _ignition_ sont prononcés [-ɳ-] par le site Acapela, comme je l'ai toujours dit moi-même, alors qu'Asmodée et le TLFi préconisent [-gn-])


 Pareil. Si je prononçais -gn - j'aurais l'impression de parler franglais. 

Si tu consutes l'article de la BDL, vers lequel Asmodée a mis le lien (post 6), tu noteras que le mot ignition fait partie de la liste qui suit cette prase : 





> Dans quelques mots, enfin, les lettres _gn_ peuvent se prononcer *soit* [N], comme dans le mot _agneau_, *soit* [gn], séparément.


 
Je me souvenais d'un long fil au sujet de _mots qui acceptent deux prononciations_, et notamment de *ce post*. Désolée de me citer moi-même. 

*Edit :* je souligne que je prononce [pwaɳε] , mais que [poɳε] est encore assez courant au Québec, où les anciennes prononciations semblent avoir la vie plus dure.


----------



## stretch from Canada

Nous prononçons un G dur uniquement lorsque gn est placé au début du mot.


----------



## Nicomon

Euh... non. Ce n'est pas le cas.

Je t'invite à prendre connaissance des listes que donne la BDL. Donc à relire le post #15 et à cliquer sur le lien que donne Asmodée.
Ou celui que j'ai mis au #9. 

Je prononce clairement un G dur, dans les mots _magnum _et_ diagnostique, _pour ne nommer que ceux-là.


----------

